# Πόσο σοβαρό περιστατικό ήταν η Φουκουσίμα;



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Φουκουσίμα θα ξεχαστεί σε δύο χρόνια το πολύ, αν όχι σε ένα. Ένα μέτριας σημασίας περιστατικό που το φούσκωσαν τα ΜΜΕ.


Mod: Συζήτηση που ξεπήδησε από το νήμα για τη λέξη της χρονιάς 2011.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Φουκουσίμα θα ξεχαστεί σε δύο χρόνια το πολύ, αν όχι σε ένα. Ένα μέτριας σημασίας περιστατικό που το φούσκωσαν τα ΜΜΕ.


 Μπορεί να το έχεις ήδη ξεχάσει, αλλά μέτριας σημασίας δεν είναι, βέβαια.

Και για να διευκρινίσω: Είναι ένα από τα δύο μεγαλύτερα πυρηνικά ατυχήματα που έγιναν ποτέ.


The Chernobyl disaster is considered the worst nuclear power plant accident in history, and is one of only two classified as a level 7 event on the International Nuclear Event Scale (the other being the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster).
​
Αν αυτό λέγεται μέτριας σημασίας περιστατικό, τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει για να χαρακτηριστεί ως μεγάλης σημασίας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Μμμ... εξαρτάται από ποια πλευρά το βλέπει κανείς. Αν κάνουμε σύγκριση π.χ. με γεγονότα όπως το Τσέρνομπιλ ή την επίθεση στο WTC, σίγουρα μιλάμε για κάτι πολύ μικρότερης σημασίας. Αν μιλάμε καθαρά για τους αντιδραστήρες, το ατύχημα ήταν μέτριας σοβαρότητας με μόνο 5 νεκρούς -όχι από ραδιενέργεια- ενώ ο σεισμός και το τσουνάμι κατάφεραν άλλους 20,000, αριθμό ικανό, αλλά όχι μεγάλο, σε σύγκριση με άλλες φυσικές καταστροφές, ακόμη και του προηγούμενου έτους (Αϊτή).

Σε σχέση με το Τσέρνομπιλ, η εκτίμηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για ατύχημα 1 κλίμακα μικρότερο (10 φορές λιγότερο επικίνδυνο). Ο λόγος που κατηγοριοποιείται σαν κλίμακα 7 και όχι 6, είναι το πολλαπλό του ατυχήματος (3 αντιδραστήρες που θεωρούνται κλίμακας 5 ατυχήματα και ένας σε κλίμακα 3). Το Τσέρνομπιλ, αντιθέτως, ήταν κλίμακας 7· είχε 56 νεκρούς και 4,000 θύματα από καρκίνο και ακόμη και σήμερα η περιοχή είναι ακατοίκητη (ζώνη 30 χιλιομέτρων).


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2011)

Σιγά ρε Ελληγενή άνετε και κουλ και μπλαζέ! Ξέρουμε πολλά περιστατικά με συνδυασμό σεισμό- τσουνάμι- πυρηνικό ατύχημα; :scared::devil:

Μπορεί ο σεισμός του Κόμπε π.χ. να ήταν ισχυρότερος, μπορεί το χριστουγεννιάτικο κύμα της Ινδονησίας να ήταν μεγαλύτερο, αλλά δεν ήταν τρία σε ένα (ούτε καν δύο σε ένα) οπότε στην κατηγορία φυσική καταστροφή επί δύο μετά ατυχήματος η Φουκουσίμα έρχεται πρώτη.

ΥΓ Υποθέτω ότι μάλλον ήθελες να πεις ότι το περιστατικό με τον αντιδραστήρα έδειξε ότι δεν έχουμε να φοβόμαστε την πυρηνική ενέργεια και ίσως να πεταγες στην κουβέντα και κανένα "το μέλλον είναι πυρηνικό", αλλά έτσι όπως το είπες ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν "σκοτώθηκαν 20Κ, ε, και τι έγινε". Άσε που το μέλλον δεν ξέρουμε τι θα είναι _λόγω της Φουκουσίμας_- βλέπεις δεν είναι όλοι ορθολογιστές, ειδικά στο ζήτημα της πυρηνικής ενέργειας. 

ΥΓ2 είμαστε εκτός θέματος και καλύτερα να μην μονοπωλήσουμε το νήμα με άσκοπες συζητήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Ναι, συγγνώμη για την παραδρομή. Μόνο κάτι τελευταίο. Οι 20,000 δεν πέθαναν από το ατύχημα αλλά από τον σεισμό και το τσουνάμι. Και μπορεί το γεγονός να είναι τριπλό, αλλά ο απολογισμός νεκρών δεν ήταν και τρομερός (σε σύγκριση με άλλες καταστροφές, έτσι; Μην νομιστεί ότι θεωρώ 20,000 ζωές ένα τίποτα). Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, δεν είναι καν στην λίστα με τα 50 πιο τραγικά περιστατικά -από άποψη νεκρών- των τελευταίων 30 χρόνων.

Ξανά, συγγνώμη για την παραδρομή. Κακή συνήθεια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2011)

Ελληγεννή, όταν στην Ελλάδα λέμε «Φουκουσίμα» εννοούμε το τριπλό γεγονός (δηλ. δεν κάνουμε διάκριση από τον σεισμό και το τσουνάμι). Οπότε για πάρε λίγο να 'χεις να πορεύεσαι (όχι ότι θα κάνει καμία διαφορά, βέβαια, στη δική σου άποψη — για τους υπόλοιπους που διαβάζουν τα παραθέτω):

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Tōhoku_earthquake_and_tsunami
*

It was the most powerful known earthquake ever to have hit Japan, and one of the five most powerful earthquakes in the world overall since modern record-keeping began in 1900.
Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan said, "In the 65 years after the end of World War II, this is the toughest and the most difficult crisis for Japan."
The World Bank's estimated economic cost was US$235 billion, making it the most expensive natural disaster on record.
The degree and extent of damage caused by the earthquake and resulting tsunami were enormous.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2011)

Ο βαθμός σοβαρότητας ενός γεγονότος, η έκταση των συνεπειών του και το τι θυμάται από αυτό ο καθένας μας είναι τρία διαφορετικά πράγματα. Αν και συμφωνώ ότι είναι υπερβολικός ο αφορισμός «ποιος θα το θυμάται σε ένα δυο χρόνια» (κι αυτό, κυρίως λόγω της έκθεσης σε πολύ δυνατές εικόνες που είχαμε όλοι, έκθεση που δεν είχε υπάρξει ανάλογη στο παρελθόν), μπορούμε να αναλογιστούμε, π.χ.:

Ποιο θα ήταν το κόστος της Φουκουσίμας κλπ αν είχε χτυπήσει τριτοκοσμικές και όχι πρωτοκοσμικές υποδομές;
Τι αναμνήσεις θα άφηνε αν δεν βρισκόμασταν στην εποχή των κινητών και του διαδικτύου;

Τι θυμάστε από το τσουνάμι της Φουκουσίμα και τι από το τσουνάμι του 2004; Π.χ., πόση θυμάστε ότι ήταν η διάρκεια των συνεπειών του πρώτου και πόση του 2004;

Τι θυμάστε από την Κατρίνα -- και τι θυμάστε από τις πλημμύρες των τελευταίων χρόνων στο Πακιστάν και τη ΝΑ Ασία;

Ποιον σεισμό (ως σεισμό) πιστεύετε ότι θεωρούν χειρότερο οι Ιάπωνες -- τον 6άρη του Κόμπε ή τον 9άρη της «Φουκουσίμας»;

και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια, που τελικά δείχνουν τη σχετικότητα των πραγμάτων, ακόμη και όταν είναι μετρήσιμα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο θα ήταν το κόστος της Φουκουσίμας κλπ αν είχε χτυπήσει τριτοκοσμικές και όχι πρωτοκοσμικές υποδομές;


Για να το πάω παραπέρα, ποιο θα ήταν το κόστος της Φουκουσίμας κλπ αν είχε χτυπήσει, ξερωγώ, την Ελλάδα, όπου θα υπήρχαν και πυρηνικοί αντιδραστήρες;


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2011)

*Ιαπωνία: Η διάλυση του σταθμού της Φουκουσίμα θα διαρκέσει 40 χρόνια*
_Οι κατεστραμμένοι αντιδραστήρες τίθενται σε «διακοπή εν ψυχρώ»_

Σύμφωνα με την ιαπωνική κυβέρνηση, η διάλυση του σταθμού Φουκουσίμα-Νταΐτσι και ο καθαρισμός της γύρω περιοχής θα διαρκέσει γύρω στις τέσσερις δεκαετίες.
(Το Βήμα, 16.12.2011)

Μάλλον θα το θυμόμαστε για καιρό ακόμα...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Φουκουσίμα θα ξεχαστεί σε δύο χρόνια το πολύ, αν όχι σε ένα. Ένα μέτριας σημασίας περιστατικό που το φούσκωσαν τα ΜΜΕ.



Είναι και θέμα οπτικής, εγώ π.χ. αντίθετα θεωρώ ότι ήταν ένα πολύ σοβαρό περιστατικό για το οποίο μάθαμε -και μαθαίνουμε ακόμα- μάλλον λίγα πράγματα και σίγουρα όχι αυτά που έχουν σχέση με τις επιπτώσεις που θα έχει για το μέλλον της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

Το ότι ξεχνάμε γρήγορα τέτοια σοβαρά ατυχήματα νομίζω πως δεν είναι κριτήριο, η απόσταση βοηθάει αλλά και τα μμε παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό, δείτε πόσο γρήγορα θάφτηκε το ατύχημα στο εργοστάσιο αλουμινίου της Ουγγαρίας που έγινε και στη γειτονιά μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2011)

Σαφώς τα μέσα βοηθάνε σ' αυτό. Ας πιάσουμε το γιατί το Τσέρνομπιλ είναι ακόμη ζωντανό στην μνήμη ακόμη κι αυτών που γεννήθηκαν πολύ αργότερα.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ήταν το πρώτο μεγάλο ατύχημα. Δεύτερον, η μυστικότητα γύρω από το γεγονός, για τους γνωστούς λόγους, έδωσε ένταση στην ανησυχία και τον πανικό, εκείνη την εποχή. Ήταν και ο ψυχρός πόλεμος ακόμη ζωντανός, οπότε το πράγμα φάνταζε πολύ σοβαρό. Σήμερα, πάνω από 25 χρόνια μετά, μια μεγάλη ζώνη γύρω από τον αντιδραστήρα είναι ακατοίκητη. Βλέπεις εικόνες π.χ. από το Prypiat και σε πιάνει κάτι. Η χρονική απόσταση όχι μόνο δεν έστειλε το περιστατικό στην λήθη, αλλά τού δίνει μια ανατριχιαστική υπόσταση. Δεν είμαι μάντης, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι η Φουκουσίμα θα δώσει κάτι ανάλογο.

Όσο για τα 40 χρόνια και τους 1000 επικείμενους θανάτους, αυτά θεωρούνται υπερβολικά από μεγάλη μερίδα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Για παράδειγμα:

_Several experts inside and outside Japan told The Associated Press that cancers caused by the radiation may be too few to show up in large population studies, like the long-term survey just getting under way in Fukushima

The cancer risk may be absent, or just too small to detect, said Dr. Fred Mettler, a radiologist who led an international study of health effects from the 1986 Chernobyl disaster._

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/20/fukushima-plant-disaster-long-term-effects_n_1103874.html

Αντιθέτως, αν δει κανείς τι συμβαίνει στην Ευρώπη, 25 χρόνια μετά το Τσέρνομπιλ, θα εκπλαγεί. Και δεν είναι περίεργο. Όταν λέμε 10 φορές περισσότερη ραδιενέργεια, μιλάμε για τρομακτική διαφορά.


Ορίστε και μια σύγκριση των δυο περιστατικών.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως (πω πω, είχα καιρό να τη γράψω όλη τη λέξη ολόκληρη):
Japan PM says Fukushima nuclear site finally stabilised

Κατά τ' άλλα, μακριά από εμάς, ανεξαρτήτως σχετικού ή απόλυτου μεγέθους.




> Ας πιάσουμε το γιατί το Τσέρνομπιλ είναι ακόμη ζωντανό στην μνήμη ακόμη κι αυτών που γεννήθηκαν πολύ αργότερα.


Ξέρω τι εννοείς, αλλά, μμμ, θα το έλεγα έτσι μόνο για πράγματα που έζησες εκείνη την ημέρα, όχι για κάτι που έμαθες μπαγιάτικο μερικά χρόνια μετά. Τελικά, με πειράζει που άλλο είναι η μια «μνήμη» και άλλο η άλλη. Παραξενιές...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ξέρω τι εννοείς, αλλά, μμμ, θα το έλεγα έτσι μόνο για πράγματα που έζησες εκείνη την ημέρα, όχι για κάτι που έμαθες μπαγιάτικο μερικά χρόνια μετά. Τελικά, με πειράζει που άλλο είναι η μια «μνήμη» και άλλο η άλλη. Παραξενιές...



Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ διαφορετικά τις λέξεις μνήμη και ανάμνηση. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σωστό, ούτε από γλωσσολογική ούτε από επιστημονική άποψη, αλλά ανάμνηση είναι ένα γεγονός που έζησες ενώ μνήμη είναι οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται στο μυαλό σου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2011)

Το θέμα Φουκουσίμα δεν είναι τα πυρηνικά. Ο πυρηνικός σταθμός ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα σεισμός- τσουνάμι. 
Μάλιστα εκείνες τις μέρες βρέθηκα στο γραφείο ενός καθηγητή μου που η ειδικότητά του είναι τα πυρηνικά (από άποψη πολιτική, όχι τεχνολογική) και συζητάγαμε ακριβώς αυτό, κι η άποψή του ήταν ότι το ατύχημα θα δείξει στον κόσμο ότι δεν έχει τίποτα να φοβάται κυρίως γιατί σε αντίθεση με το Τσερνομπίλ δεν έγινε στα κρυφά, ούτε υπήρχε μυστικότητα. Την άποψη αυτή την άκουσα και από άλλους στα ΜΜΕ. Βεβαίως οι Γερμανοί τους διάψευσαν, κι ίσως ήταν πολύ αισιόδοξοι, περιμένοντας ορθολογισμό σε κάτι τόσο φορτισμένο συναισθηματικά εδώ και δεκαετίες. 

Αλλά, πέρα από το ατύχημα στο πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο, το βασικό και μεγαλύτερο θέμα ήταν ο συνδυασμός σεισμός- τσουνάμι, κι όπως είπε κι ο Νίκελ [nickel says: Ο drsiebenmal το είπε], σεισμός- τσουνάμι σε χώρα οικονομικά ισχυρή, σύγχρονη κλπ. Το λιγότερο που θα μας μείνει είναι η ματαιότητα της τεχνολογικής προόδου, της ισχυρής οικονομίας κλπ και το πως από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη μπορεί να γονατίσει μια ισχυρή χώρα. Μπροστά στις φυσικές καταστροφές είμαστε περίπου στην ίδια θέση με τον πρόγονό μας στα σπήλαια. Ίσως και χειρότερα, γιατί εκείνος δεν κινδύνευε να πέσει ο ουρανοξύστης να τον πλακώσει.


----------

